# Bullied by Cockapoo Dogs



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

One day last week, I had a frightening thought - 

Am I training my Cockapoo dogs or are they training me?

So I wrote an article:

The Most Common Dog Behavior Problem is NOT What You Think 

Now, do you agree with me or have another opinion?

Are your dogs bullying you?


----------



## CeeSzee (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks! I enjoyed your article - funny and so true. Dogs are masterful people-trainers!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Fantastic. Laughed out loud. The toy retrieval is SOOO true!  xx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Brilliant!!! Pushca is an excellent human trainer and uses all the listed techniques but her favourite training method is to tap me with her paw when she wants tummy rubs ears tickled and, well just more attention


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Very funny article and great video - love the cut you have on his coat.... what is it called? Looks like an ideal length


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Summer Cockapoo Cut*



Carolyne said:


> Very funny article and great video - love the cut you have on his coat.... what is it called? Looks like an ideal length


Every summer the BOYZ' Spamaster gives them summer cuts - shaved body and belly, hair cut short on face and legs. But she will NOT cut Alvin's tail which drapes over his back (he's half Bichon) like a flag.


----------

